
Show HN: A Data-Driven Tool to Estimate the Monthly Cost of Owning a Home - Bjartr
http://costofhomeownership.com
======
chrisdurheim
First time I tried it, have me a critic "something went wrong" message. Worked
after that. Pretty cool - seemed to estimate a bit high for my actual house on
heating and cooling.

Like the concept and think with tweaks to the algorithm that its got
potential.

